# winning netherland dwarf's heart



## Purinchan (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi,

I just recently purchased a very cute netherland dwarf which is about 10 weeks old now. I know netherland dwarfs are the nervous type and I'm just wondering if there is any tips or tricks from other netherland dwarf owners to get it to like me? (I know it takes time) Because it bite me twice because my hand was in the cage changing its water and it heard a sound and freaked out and turned around and bite me...

When I got my first rabbit (a mini lop) he was really easy going so I'm just wondering if there is good ways to win over my littlenetherland dwarf'sheart?

Thanks you!!


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 28, 2010)

Patience is one way. Talking softly to the rabbit. Moving slowly around your rabbit. For every noise, let the rabbit know that he/she is okay and the noise will not hurt them.

Also there is a thread titled: Bonding with your rabbit. Might be a good idea to read that. I cannot remember where it is but it is on this forum.


----------



## rupertismygod (Aug 29, 2010)

I have two Netherland Dwarfs.

The first one I got was a neutered male, he was very calm from the start and still is. He is the most gentle and calm rabbit ever.

The second one is a unspayed female, I have to get her spayed within the next few months. When I first got her, she was very aggressive and nervous. She bit me several times. However, as time passes by she is becoming more relaxed.

I'd say the best solution is patience and get him/her spayed or neutered.

Hormones play a big factor, especially in young rabbits.


----------



## Briggers (Aug 29, 2010)

Spend lots of time with him. My bunnies are in my bedroom so i am around alot, even when they are just in their cages.

And yes take things very slowly, i have 2 and they have such dif personalities, 1 is quite timid the other is really ballsy. And they were got at the same time.

Treats help too, my bunnies love having the heads stroked too xxx


----------



## Purinchan (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you all for the response, I will try my best and give it more time (I know the little bun is still young and it always hides in the hide-a-way) But recently, I don't know if its mad at me or something, but when I try to pick up its poo (everywhere in the cage because I cannot litter train it yet) he looks and me and charges towards my hand and nips it. It then looks all relaxed. Its kind of scary when he dashes towards my hand like that because from past experience from the bun, thats whenhe/she bites me...is there any explanation for this?

Also, its only about 10 weeks, so its too young for treats right?

thank you!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 31, 2010)

Time and familiarity are the two biggest things as previously stated. Before you reach in their hutch, make sure you get their attention and that they know you are there. We had a lop that was fine if he knew you were reaching in, but if he was caught by suprise he would nip. I also hand feed herbs in small amounts to get them used to the presence of hands in the vain hope that "they don't bite the hand that feeds them".


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, also try talking to him in a soft tone and also giving him bunny noserubs. The bunny noserubs will help him not nip you when you are cleaning his cage. Talk to him and let him know what you are doing in his cage also helps.


----------



## Briggers (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been told that my Jackman bites me as he is attracted to me and is trying to groom me. 
But i dont think its the same with yours lol.

I think that letting the bunny know you are there is a good idea.
Everything will be great in a few weeks of not days :biggrin:


----------



## Purinchan (Sep 1, 2010)

I know it's different for everyone and every bun, but just curiosity, how long did it take everyone to win your buns heart?


----------



## Briggers (Sep 12, 2010)

I think it was a few days with my bunnies. They came to the front of the cage whenever i went into my bedroom for a stroke etc.
I think it shouldnt take long as long as you spend alot of time with them.
xxx


----------



## elvisfan56 (Sep 13, 2010)

it took me about a month to bond with my rabbit. i let my rabbit out of her cage often and when she is out and i am sitting at the computer she comes and licks my pant leg till i pet her. she like getting petted on the nose and head.


----------

